# LCD Sanyo 32XH6B no enciende



## Todtuga (Jun 19, 2014)

Hola amigos! tengo un LCD SANYO 32XH6B que no enciende. Al conectarlo a la red eléctrica se enciende la Luz Roja de Stand-by, luego intento encenderlo desde el control remoto y se prense la luz Azul pero la pantalla sigue sin imagen y dicha luz Azul vuelve a la Luz Roja de Stand-by....Subo un video de lo comentado;




Al abrir el LCD y luego de limpiar la plaqueta de la Fuente visualmente noto que una de las resistencias está dañada y la reemplace por el mismo valor que está marcado por los colores de la misma Marrón-Gris-Violeta-Amarillo, solo que conseguí una resistencia de otra marca.








Luego de dar corriente de red la resistencia "explotó" (ver el siguiente video)


----------



## andace82 (Ago 24, 2020)

Reemplaza los capacitores de 47uf x25v y el de 47uf x35v. Tambien le capacitor de 100 x25v uf del stand by


----------

